# Baumfällarbeiten um Wiesbaden



## talybont (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo Naturfreunde,

wir machen nun einen eigenen Thread auf, um die Punkte zu sammeln, wo die Forstbehörde sich mit der Kettensäge ausgetobt hat.
Immer öfters fällt auf, dass gezielt schmale Wanderwege unbrauchbar gemacht werden sollen. Dazu werden z.T. gesunde Bäume in Schneisen geschlagen und Totholz in Ecken verfrachtet, wo man es ohne Pferd nicht mehr abtransportieren kann. Andernfalls würde aus dem Pfad eine Autobahn werden. Somit fällt der Aspekt des Naturschutzes flach: Radler und Wanderer machen weniger kaputt als Harvester, etc.
Beispiel: der blaue Punkt war früher im oberen Teil viel schmäler.

Mein Vorschlag:
macht Fotos, beschreibt die Situation und ab damit zum Wiesbadener OB, zum Umweltdezernenten und zur Presse.
Finde es absolut daneben, dass unsere Steuergelder für solche "Rachefeldzüge" missbraucht werden.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## hirrsson (12. Juli 2011)

Diese Idee finde ich super, gerade da es auch "Unfälle" verhindern wird, da wir dann alle beschied geben können! Und der Punkt mit Steuergelder möchte ich nicht kommentieren. Für unsere Kindern haben sie kein Geld aber um sinnlose Waldarbeiten, dafür gibt es einen Topf ohne Boden..

Also.. ich war gestern draußen und kann folgende Bericht geben (leider kein Kamera dabei)

Schläferskopf:
Erste abschnitt (downhill) - Der Sprung ist kaputt, ist aber gut befahrbar.
Zwote abschnitt - Jemand von uns hat es wieder fahrbar gemacht (Daumen hoch! - DANKE!!!). Die Bäume sind weg oder "Sprung/Brücke" gebaut. Toll! ist zwar schade, dass es wieder aufgebaut werden müsste, ist aber jetzt wieder befahrbar. Letzte Woche war es nicht der Fall...

Platte runter: 
- Erste abschnitt (Wiese + Runter wo der Baum liegt): Alles ok
- Zwote abschnitt (wo der "180 Grad Kurve" auf die Asphaltweg geht und man fährt in die Kurve runter): Die Sprünge sind fast alle Kaputt. Nur 3 sind übrig, aber hier war wieder Wanderer unterwegs....
--> die Äste die jemand drüber gelegt hat (bis die Wiese runter), habe ich weggeräumt. 

Schläferskopf + Platte = Gut befahrbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (12. Juli 2011)

Hi! Danke für die Infos!
Kann mir einer sagen wie das eigentlich die DIMB sieht, so von wegen OpenTrails usw.? 
Die DIMB als MTB Interessenvertretung und Dachverein könnte doch hier mit OB, Forst und Politik reden.
Es kann ja nicht sein das der Forst macht was er will, weil er denkt er habe es hier mit einzelnen unorganisierten Wanderern & Bikern zu tun. Oder wie seht ihr das?
Nicht falsch verstehen: Der Forst soll sich um den Tierschutz & Wald kümmern und ihn bewirtschaften usw. aber solche Aktionen sind ja absolut gefährlich für Leib und Leben und beeinträchtigen Wanderer und Biker... und das in einem Naherholungsgebiet!? 
Ich bin generell stark verwundert über den Forst, denn ich an deren Stelle würde denken: "was stört es eine große alte Eiche, wenn sich eine Wildsau an ihr juckt/reibt"! --> Ich rede hier vom Wald in Hessen (die große Eiche/Forst) und das nur in ca. < 1% dieser Fläche zu solchen "Aktionen" (die Wildsau^^: Wanderer, Biker, Jogger und Forst treffen aufeinander. Jeder mit anderen Bedürfnissen = Konflikt) kommt, weil der rest unerreichbar für Personen  ist o. kein Ballungsraum. 
Ich denke Wald und Tierschutz ist wichtig und gut, aber in einem Ballungsgebiet wie Wiesbaden und Umgebung sollten div. Kompromisse gelten, damit jeder auf seine Kosten (Erholung/Sport usw.) im Wald kommt, nicht nur Bewirtschaftung und Umwelt-/Tierschutz im Vordergrund steht.


VG Roland


----------



## hirrsson (12. Juli 2011)

@Roland: finde ich auch!!!

@All: eine Sache was cool wäre, wäre falls wir die Trails benennen würden (oder noch besser, eine Karte haben)... Dann wissen alle wo die Gefahren sind und können direkt fotos zu diese Trails anbieten....


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Juli 2011)

@ hirrson: bitte aber dabei aufpassen, dass es hier keine Verwechslungen gibt. Es sollte in diesem Thema nur um die ständigen Baumfällungen auf öffentlichen, also legalen wegen bzw trails gehen. 
Abriss von irgendwelchen Sprüngen oder Bäume auf illegalen Wegen ist hier kein Thema. Dafür gibt es ja auch keine rechtliche Grundlage, kannst dich ja schlecht beim Forst beschweren, dass ein Sprung abgerissen wurde...

Es geht hier um den Weg mit blauem Punkt. Der auch in der topographischen Karte verzeichnet ist. Übrigens ist das untere Stück des trails nicht in der Karte, also diskussionswürdig. Er existiert halt schon seit über 16 Jahren! Solange kenn ich ihn zumindest.


----------



## CYBO (12. Juli 2011)

Ja Richtig Sepp! Danke für den Ergänzenden Hinweis 

Ich werde meine Frage mal direkt ins DIMB Forum schreiben.... ob es hier jemand merkt bezweifel ich


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2011)

CYBO schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Frage mal direkt ins DIMB Forum schreiben.... ob es hier jemand merkt bezweifel ich



Echt? Gut, dass Du nicht gewettet hast ;-)

Eins vorweg: ich kann Sepp nur beipflichten, bitte schreibt hier gar nix rein von kaputten Sprüngen und was von diesen nicht genehmigten Strecken noch oder wieder fahrbar ist, oder nicht.  Man glaubt ja manchmal gar nicht, wer hier so alles mitliest 

Wenn wir uns als DIMB mit einschalten können, tun wir das. Dafür brauche ich aber klare Fakten. Soll heißen, es muss von unserer Seite aus halbwegs belegbar sein, dass Baumfällarbeiten als Sanktion stattgefunden und nicht einen forstwirtschaftlichen Hintergrund haben.
Worüber man sich allerdings auf jeden Fall beschweren kann, ist, wenn Trails nicht in vertretbarer Zeit wieder frei geräumt werden. Fällt allerdings bei Pfaden schwer, da die Forstverwaltung in Hessen der Auffassung ist, dass wir darauf nichts zu suchen haben. Aber ich bin ja auch bekennender Wanderer und zugelegene Wege  sind mir auch dann ein Dorn im Auge. 

Wer kann mich denn mal per Mail an kleinjohann et dimb.de auf den Stand bringen, wo welche Baumfällarbeiten vorgenommen wurden? Bitte gerne mit Fotos. Kenne mich auch ein wenig um Wiesbaden herum aus. Danke!


----------



## talybont (13. Juli 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, liegt ab sofort eine DigiCam im Wanderrucksack.


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Juli 2011)

Ein ganz großes Dankeschön an alle die um Wiesbaden herum die Trails fahrbar halten und sich die Mühe machen die Trails wieder herzurichten oder aufzuräumen . Ich profitiere davon . Deshalb ein riesiges Dankeschön an euch.


----------



## bfri (16. August 2011)

Ich kenne die Gegend zwar nicht, ich finde es als Mountainbiker trotzdem sehr schade so etwas zu lesen: 

Wiesbadener Forstamt blockiert Mountainbike-Strecke am Schläferskopf
16.08.2011 15:33 Uhr 
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/11059427.htm



> Unter Mountainbike-Fahrern hat der schmale Pfad einen guten Ruf. Vom  Schläferskopf führt der Single-Trail steil und holprig runter zum  Schläferskopf-Stollen. Unterwegs haben sich die Radfahrer kleine  Sprungschanzen und Steilkurven eingebaut. Bei der Strecke schlägt jedes  Mountainbiker-Herz höher.  Doch jetzt ist es damit aus und vorbei. Das städtische Forstamt hat  ganze Arbeit geleistet. Der Eingang der Strecke, unterhalb des  Schläferskopfes, wurde mit Baumstämmen versperrt. [...]



Total Fail!


----------



## jesterhead7500 (16. August 2011)

Ich war in den letzten Tagen dort und ich durfte ca alle 5 Minuten absteigen weil irgendein dämlicher Baum im weg lag..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teguerite (17. August 2011)

bfri schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Gegend zwar nicht, ich finde es als Mountainbiker trotzdem sehr schade so etwas zu lesen:
> 
> Wiesbadener Forstamt blockiert Mountainbike-Strecke am Schläferskopf
> 16.08.2011 15:33 Uhr
> ...




Wäre die Strecke auch ohne Basteleien dicht gemacht worden?


----------



## bfri (18. August 2011)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Wäre die Strecke auch ohne Basteleien dicht gemacht worden?



Das ist eine gute Frage, die ich dir nicht beantworten kann. Aber egal, wenn die Strecke jetzt nicht quer durch einen geschützten Bereich geht, finde ich es trotzdem eine ziemlich doofe Aktion der Behörden. Aber wie gesagt, ich kenne die Strecke nicht. Vielleicht steckt ja doch eine gewisse Berechtigung dahinter. 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## CYBO (18. August 2011)

Was soll daran berechtigt sein? Ich finde der Artikel im Kurier sagt da ja schon eine Menge. Plus die Aussagen die schon hier getroffen wurden.
Kommt mir vor als habe sich jemand das zur persönlichen Aufgabe gemacht solche Aktionen zu starten. Weit gedacht wird dabei nicht!

P.S. Es sind Strecken ohne Basteleinen dicht gemacht worden! Wanderwege die in Karten eingezichnet sind ebenso....


----------



## talybont (19. August 2011)

Ich finde es fast schon erschreckend, wie manche Mitbürger den MTBler am liebsten sehen würden: hinter Gittern eingezwängt auf einem winzigen Flecken Erde.
Das hat schon beinahe totalitäre Dimensionen. Ich weigere mich einfach, nach der Nase solch kranker Köpfe zu tanzen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, das ganze Gebuddel und Gebastel muss auch nicht sein, aber wie man als MTBler dargestellt wird, finde ich einfach schon kriminell.

mfg


----------



## X-Präsi (19. August 2011)

Hatte ganz verpeilt, dass es zwei Threads zu dem Thema gibt. Hier mein vorgestriges Posting aus dem anderen Thread dazu: 

_Die Baumfällaktion passt ins Bild. In ganz Hessen wird in diesem Jahr gegen die Biker mobil gemacht. Wiesbaden ist da nur einer von vielen Spots. Machts für uns lokal Betroffene natürlich nicht besser  erklärt aber einiges, denn da steckt System dahinter.

Umso wichtiger ist es, dass die Gespräche in Wiesbaden jetzt fortgeführt werden. Bei allem Ärger über Frau R., scheint doch die neue Dezernentin an einer vernünftigen Lösung interessiert zu sein und auch sonst stehen die politischen Vorzeichen nicht so schlecht. Und dann kommt unser Sport in Wiesbaden endlich raus aus der Illegalität und das ganze Theater mit Baumfällerei etc. hört endlich auf. Die Gravitys und die DIMB werden auf jeden Fall alles daran setzen, dass wir schnellstmöglich ein gescheites Angebot für die Abfahrtsfraktion bekommen.

Was mir an dem Artikel übrigens gar nicht so gut gefällt, sind einige Äußerungen z.B. wie die vom ADFC, in denen vieles durcheinander geworfen wird. In den da zitierten Beispielen geht es nicht um Freeride-Strecken, sondern um Touren-Wegenetze. Das hat nicht wirklich was miteinander zu tun. Und einige davon stellen noch nicht mal den Tourenfahrer zufrieden, wie unsere DIMB-Tests ergeben haben. Alles langweilig und Forstpiste. Insofern sind die genannten Beispiele eher kontraproduktiv, da sie keine Lösung für das Problem in Wiesbaden darstellen_.


----------



## Teguerite (19. August 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hatte ganz verpeilt, dass es zwei Threads zu dem Thema gibt. Hier mein vorgestriges Posting aus dem anderen Thread dazu:
> 
> _Die Baumfällaktion passt ins Bild. In ganz Hessen wird in diesem Jahr gegen die Biker mobil gemacht. Wiesbaden ist da nur einer von vielen Spots. Machts für uns lokal Betroffene natürlich nicht besser  erklärt aber einiges, denn da steckt System dahinter.
> 
> ...





Um mal Deine Begriffe zu verwenden ... Was die "Abfahrtsfraktion" anscheinend nicht nachvollziehen kann, oder auch schlichtweg nicht wissen will, ist dass es auch Biker gibt die sich mit etwas "Waldautobahnen" und einer Menge Trails ohne Sprünge etc. zufrieden gibt, und so auch schon seit vielen Jahren im Wald unterwegs sind.

Das zweifelhafte Ziel solcher Organisaionen soll dann sein, dass es eine offizielle Abfahrtsfraktionenstrecke mit allerlei Hüpferei gibt, und im Gegenzug dazu eine Reihe anderer Pfade nebenan gesperrt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. August 2011)

So ein Quatsch!! Sorry, aber das ist Unfug und unfair obendrein.
Was Präsi schreibt ist absolut richtig.

Waldautobahnen kann man ausweisen, wenn man will. Aber dort liegt ja gar nicht das Problem. Bei trails und im Abfahrtsbereich gibt's Reibereien mit dem Forst und daher haben wir uns vor 1-1/2 Jahren am eine Lösung des Problems gemacht. Von Anfang an dabei waren der Bezirk Nassau, die DIMB und der RSC Wiesbaden und wir (gravitypilots).

Vom Adfc gab es null Unterstützung dazu. Habe nix gehört was dazu beiträgt, niemand hat mit uns das Gespräch gesucht - auch der Absatz hilft nicht. Siehe Anm Präsi.

Außerdem - etwas off topic - siehe thread Strecke Wiesbaden, besteht das Konzept aus folgendem:

1. Abfahrtsstrecke innerhalb Rundkurs
2. Übungsplatz (ggf Fasanerie)
3. Große Runde nur auf Forstwegen (~ 35 km)

Gesperrt wird nix, wer behauptet sowas? Reine panikmache, find ich unsachlich!
Wir brauchen auch nicht groß palavern. Hatte ja geschrieben, dass wir auf einem guten weg sind. Es läuft alles nach Plan. Das Ding kommt.


----------



## Teguerite (21. August 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch!! Sorry, aber das ist Unfug und unfair obendrein.




Den Post von jmd der nicht Deiner Meinung ist als "Quatsch" zu bezeichnen ist "unsachlich".

Und ja, ich habe es so erlebt, jahrelang kaum Probleme, dann kommt die  Bastlerei im Wald, und ruckzuck ist es in den Medien und "alle" MTBler  sind böse, auch die welche es bisher jahrelang geschafft haben an  Wanderern und anderen Waldbenutzern vorbeizukommen.

Kleinere Probleme gab es auch schon vorher, aber diese Sperrerei und Eskalation erlebe ich erst in jüngster Zeit.


----------



## CYBO (21. August 2011)

Hi! 
Es gibt nun halt auch super viele Jugendliche und Erwachsene (Anzahl weiter stark ansteigend) die eben gerne anspruchsvolle technische Trails/abfahrtsstrecken (mit sprüngen, anliegern, Wurzeln usw.) fahren wollen und sich zurecht daran erfreuen. Nicht nur auf Ausdauer so viele km schruppen wie geht, in kürzester Zeit. Da geht es halt um etwas völlig anderes.
Das ist ja wie Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen... Oder Ski Abfahrt oder Snowboarden mit Langlauf usw.
Ich finde auch nicht das es darum geht ob jemand etwas im Wald baut oder nicht, sondern warum aufgrund dessen Wanderwege zugelegt werden und dadurch eine allgemeine Gefährdung besteht. 
Vielmehr sollte es darum gehen, das jeder seinen Spaß hat und seinem Hobby Im Wald nachgehen kann... ob es jetzt Freeride, XC, Marathon, downhill oder Pilze sammeln ist. 
Warum es erst seit kurzen so ist (eskalation) liegt/lag meiner Meinung nach an einzelnen Personen die sich profilieren wollen/wollten.
Und ich finde es gut das das Thema nun mehr in der Politik und Presse behandelt wird und auch die Öffentlichkeit davon erfährt. Auch sollte sich ein Verein mit weit über 100 Mitgliedern wie die Gravity Pilots oder ein Dachverband wie die DIMB hier einmischen und versuchen die eigenen Interessen einfließen (durchsetzen  ) zu lassen... Das erwarte ich als Mitglied zumindest so!

Ich sehe das Bild vom allgemein bösen MTB'ler wie du es beschreibst nicht und weiß auch nicht woher Annahme kommt?


----------



## Teguerite (21. August 2011)

Der wird oftmals in den Medien, bei Gemeinden oder anderen Interessenverbänden die den Wald auch nutzen, so gezeichnet.


----------



## X-Präsi (22. August 2011)

Jetzt macht Euch doch bitte mal wieder logger 

Einen Deal "wir geben Euch ne Downhillstrecke, dafür verzichtet Ihr darauf, Trails zu fahren" hat es mit der DIMB noch nie gegeben und wird es auch nicht. Das hat man in der Südpfalz und anderswo schon mal versucht, mit uns zu machen. Nene! Schneiden wir uns ja ins eigene Fleisch. Bin doch selber Endurist und rolle auch gerne mal ne Forstpiste zum Traileinstieg hoch 

Das Problem in Hessen ist ein ganz anderes. Und das hat nur am Rande was mit der Trailbauerei zu tun. Hessen Forst ist schon ein paar Jahre darauf aus, die Biker von den interessanten Trails auszusperren. Es werden ja nicht nur von Bikern erbaute Trails mit Baumkronen gesperrt, sondern viele andere Pfade, die es schon seit Jahren gibt, aber jetzt nicht mehr von Bikern befahren werden sollen. In Hessen wurden auch schon einige Bußgeldbescheide erteilt. Aber nicht wegen des Trailbaus sondern wegen des Befahrens angeblich nicht erlaubter Wege. 

Die hessische Forstverwaltung vertritt die Ansicht, dass erlaubte Wege nur solche sind, die befestigt sind und ganzjährig mit einem forstwirtschaftlichen Fahrzeug befahren werden können. Das gibt das Gesetz aber eigentlich gar nicht her. Denn im Gesetz bzw. in der Durchführungsverordnung steht, dass "feste Wege" mit dem Fahrrad befahren werden dürfen Da steht nichts von "befestigt" oder "Forstwirtschaftliche Fahrzeug". Nach unserer Rechtsauffassung, die auch im Einklang mit der Rechtsprechung ist, kann ein fester Weg auch "naturfest" sein. Also z.B. ein gut eingefahrener oder felsiger Singletrail. 

Imho lehnt sich die Forstverwaltung bei der Auslegung des Gesetzes etwas weit aus dem Fenster. Das hat man erkannt und will das nun ändern, indem man die derzeitige Rechtsauffassung in das Gesetz schreibt. Auf die nächste Novelle des hessischen Forstrechts dürfen wir also gespannt sein. Ich hoffe, dass dann alle, egal ob Touren-Trailfreund oder Downhiller, gemeinsam mit uns vorm Wiesbadener Landtag stehen werden und demonstrieren. Und sich nicht gegenseitig angiften.


----------



## jesterhead7500 (22. August 2011)

Uh ja ne Demo da bin ich dabei  aber erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken ;D


----------



## X-Präsi (22. August 2011)

jesterhead7500 schrieb:


> aber erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken ;D


Ich hoffe ja auch, dass wir den normativen Unsinn auch ohne die Demo verhindern können. Stehen in Kontakt mit dem Ministerium, das den Gesetzesentwurf vorbereitet.


----------



## Keepiru (28. August 2011)

Ich war gestern das erste mal da drüben (Frauenstein - Eiserne Hand - Schäferskopf) zum Höhenmeter-pumpen und habe mich über die Holzbündel auf offensichtlich alten und viel gegangenen (befahrenen) Pfaden gewundert. wirklich ne tolle Show.
Bei solchen Sachen frage ich mich immer:
1.) Was soll das?
2.) Haben die nichts besseres zu tun?
3.) Herzlich willkommen in der Bananenrepublik Deutschland?


----------



## talybont (3. September 2011)

Neuer Baum auf dem Blauen Punkt, frisch abgesägt und schön quer über den ausgewiesenen Wanderweg. Waidmannsheil!


----------



## Dagolad (4. September 2011)

Ja prima, da macht man halt einen Sprung draus,.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (12. September 2011)

Und es geht weiter... 
Schläferskopf wie auch Platte. Es werden wieder gezielt Bäume in die Trails gefällt.


----------



## Pythonmania (13. September 2011)

Hi, 
meint ihr mit dem Schläferskopf Trail den direkt hinter dem Restaurant? Den Trail die Hohe Wurzel runter der beim Kneippbecken rauskommt haben sie ja auch vor einiger Zeit dichtgemacht... 
Ich hatte mich per Mail beim Forstamt beschwert, hier mal die Mail der Forstbehörde:
Sehr geehrter Herr Schwarze,
sie haben sich in einer Mail am 04.07.2011 in Sachen Mountainbiking an die Leitung des Landesbetriebs Hessen-Forst gewandt. Gerne beantworte ich als örtlich zuständiges Forstamt ihre Fragen. Konkret sprechen sie einen "Trial" von der Hohen Wurzel talwärts Richtung der Wassertretstelle an.
Gestatten sie mir aber zunächst einige wenige Worts zum Mountainbiking im Wald generell, da ich glaube, dass das für eine gemeinsame Grundlage wichtig ist.
Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern im Wald ist gesetzlich (Hess. Forstgesetz, § 24) nur auf festen Wegen zulässig. Dies bedeutet, dass das Befahren des Walds außerhalb befestigter Wege verboten ist. Dies ist seit Jahren festgeschriebener Wille des Gesetzgebers (!) und nicht eventuell Willkür des zuständigen Forstamts, von Hessen-Forst oder irgendeinem anderen. Diese Feststellung ist wichtig, wenn vielleicht auch nicht jedem bekannt.
Über das Gesetzliche hinaus aber noch einige weitere Aspekte, die aus meiner Sicht für das von ihnen angesprochene Areal wichtig sind.
Seit einiger Zeit ist diese (illegal) befahrene Strecke uns bekannt. Dies vor allen Dingen dadurch, dass uns gerade in jüngster Zeit vielfach Beschwerden von Erholungssuchenden erreichen, die sich durch die diese Strecke nutzenden Mountainbiker beim Queren der zahlreichen Waldwege massiv gestört, ja sogar ernsthaft gefährdet sehen!
Darüber hinaus führt dieser "wilde" Trial durch das zentrale Verbreitungsgebiet beispielsweise von Wildkatze und Äskulapnatter. Nur am Rande seien die berührten Schutzgebiete (FFH) erwähnt.
Letztlich lassen die genannten Aspekte keine andere Wahl, als diese illegale Waldbeanspruchung wieder zu beruhigen. Dies betrifft im Übrigen nicht nur das Mountainbiking, sondern auch andere Interessengruppen, wie Quadfahrer, Freeclimber usw. Entsprechende Rücksichtnahmen vor dem Hintergrund der gerade in unserer stark besiedelten und frequentierten Region unzähligen Ansprüchen und Aufgaben rund um den Wald sind unabdingbar.
Ich möchte aber trotz dieser für Sie als Mountainbiker sicher bedauerlichen Sachlage ausdrücklich betonen, dass die Nutzung des Waldes auch zur Erholung und Freizeitbeschäftigung (incl. Mountainbiking) uns sehr am Herzen liegt. Ich kann ihnen deshalb nur die in kaum einer anderen Region so umfänglich vorhandenen Waldwege ans Herz legen, zumal auch dabei Wegeabschnitte zu finden sind, die durchaus als anspruchsvoll gelten können (Steilheit etc.).
In der Hoffnung sie entsprechend informiert zu haben verbleibe ich
mit vielen Grüßen
und meine Antwort:Sehr geehrter Herr Bördner,
zuerst einmal vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort, wobei diese, wie Sie sich wahrscheinlich denken können, nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit ausgefallen ist. 
Mir ist natürlich die Natur der Deutschen bekannt alles zu reglementieren, mir war diese gesetzliche Regelung bislang unbekannt, bleibt die Frage ob Wildkatze und Äskulapnatter auch zwischen Trail und befestigtem Waldweg unterscheiden. 
Die Kreuzung der Waldwege ist mir bekannt, ich kann jedoch nur von mir sprechen wenn ich sage, das ich diese Abschnitte nur mit mäßiger Geschwindigkeit befuhr und nie ohne mich durch umgucken vorher abzusichern. 3 Jahre als Radkurier lehren einen keine Kreuzung ohne Überblick zu be-/ überfahren. Ich wohne zwar erst wieder seit einem halben Jahr in Taunusstein, habe aber ungelogen in dieser Zeit keinen einzigen Spaziergänger in diesem Bereich gesehen. Das gewisse Wegeabschnitte anspruchsvoll und gut zu fahren sind, ist in der Tat richtig. Dort erreicht man ohne es zu forcieren Geschwindigkeiten über 50 km/h, dann jedoch unvermittelt, eventuell in einer Kurve, auf eine Gruppe Fußgänger zu treffen, ist, auch mit Klingel am Rad, wohl für beide Parteien unangenehm.  
Ich weiß dass ich mit dieser Mail nichts an der Tatsache der Sperrung ändern werde, wollte Ihnen aber trotzdem die oben genannten Punkte schildern. Wie gesagt, ich bin erst vor einem halben Jahr wieder nach Taunusstein gezogen, bin aber dort aufgewachsen und kenne besagten Trail wohl seit 15 Jahren. Für mich bleibt es wohl dabei zu hoffen das diverse andere Trails, die ich nun, da ich die Gesetzeslage jetzt kenne, nicht mehr befahren werde, auch so lange unerkannt bleiben.

Wie sieht es denn da inzwischen aus? Nachdem der zu war war ich nur noch einmal auf der Hohen Wurzel...


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. September 2011)

Hallo Pythonmania,  danke, dass Du mal die Korrespondenz hier reingestellt hast.   Tja, ich habe bei der Antwort vom Forst eines rausgelesen: "Seit einiger Zeit ist diese (illegal) befahrene Strecke uns bekannt. Dies vor allen Dingen dadurch, dass uns gerade in jüngster Zeit vielfach Beschwerden von Erholungssuchenden erreichen, die sich durch die diese Strecke nutzenden Mountainbiker beim Queren der zahlreichen Waldwege massiv gestört, ja sogar ernsthaft gefährdet sehen!"  Ich glaube nicht, dass denen die Strecke unbekannt war, aber eine Reaktion auf Beschwerden folgen muss. Es gibt leider immer wieder MTB Kollegen die rücksichtlos die Trails langbrettern und Nicht-MTBler erschrecken. Leider fahren nicht alle so besonnen wie Du. Mit ein wenig Höfflichkeit und freundlichen Begegnen, zieht man evtl. sogar die Wandersleute auf seine Seite. Ich hab das selber schon erlebt, wenn "Vollvermummte" freundlich Wanderer angesprochen haben ... zwei, drei nette Worte ... und zurück kam "Boah, da fahren sie runter, Respekt" sattt "Rüppel, euch sollte man &%$§".  Ich finde es gut, dass Du eine klare Mail / Brief hingeschrieben hast. Das sollten vielleicht noch mehr machen. Ich hatte da auch schon drüber nachgedacht und werde Deinem Beispiel mal folgen. Denn ich finde es nicht in Ordnung, dass man sich auf Kosten der Natur (Bäume fällen) hier bekämpft.   Es muss doch möglich sein, hier eine vernünftige Lösung zu finden.  Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Teguerite (13. September 2011)

Die Frage ist nur ob man mit verstärktem Einwirken allein auf die "Behörden" so viel erreichen kann, was ist mit den Full Face Hirnlosen die davon ausgehen allein auf dieser Welt zu sein? Und ja ich spreche nicht von den Behelmten mit Hirn drin.
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es die schwarzen Schafe zu bekehren? Die haben einen maßgeblichen Einfluss auf das Bild unserer Sportart.


----------



## Pythonmania (13. September 2011)

Ich glaube nicht dass sich da was ändert, die deutsche Bürokratie mahlt bekanntlich langsam... 
Da ich ein Hardtail fahre kann ich diese Kreuzungen sowieso nicht schnell befahren, aber wie schon in der Mail geschrieben, habe ich dort nie Wanderer gesehen. Mich würde mal interessieren wie viele Beschwerden es insgesamt gegeben hat, denn ich halte es eher für ein vorgeschobenes Argument!


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. September 2011)

Hmm ... ich glaube wenn einer eine Beschwerde entsprechend vorträgt, ist ein gewisser Handlungszwang da.   Ich denke Du fährst - Hardtail hin oder her - Leute gesehen hin oder her - vernünftig die Strecken, so wie meine Frau und ich auch. Wir lassen es auch gerne krachen im Trail, aber wenn andere auf der Strecke sind, müssen wir halt auch mal einbremsen.  @Teguerite: Ich glaube viele von den hirnlosen Vollvermumten sind Jugendliche. Ehrlich gesagt, ich glaube ich war da auch nicht besser (was hab ich da auch Schei$$e gebaut). Was etwas bringen könnte, wäre ein Angebot (offiziele DH Strecke) in der Gegend. So können sich die MTBler einfach mal auf einer offizielen Strecke austoben und kommen so keine Wandersleute in die Quere. Und wenn man sich die gemeinsamen Trails dann teilt, gehen beide Seiten einfach respektvoll miteinander um. Ist vielleicht reines Wunschdenken, aber wir wissen ja, dass es hier auch echte Bemühungen gibt.  Ich mach das halt immer so ... wenn ich mal die Jungen MTBler antreffe, -> zwei , drei nicht so besserwisserische Worte zu dem Thema - in der Hoffnung, dass es bei dem ein oder anderen fruchtet.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## enter (14. September 2011)

Sorry teguerite.. was ist los??

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass der Forst Basteleien die irgendwo  im Wald stattfinden zum Anlass nimmt, Singletrails und Wanderwege in  einer Amoklauf-artigen Art und Weise zu sperren? 
Die Singletrails, die ich auch hin und wieder mal mit Halbschale  (Halbhirn?) herunterfahre, wurden auch schon zugeschmissen ohne dass  bestimmte "hüpferei"-Strecken irgendwie Anlass dazu gegeben haben  könnten, weil diese zu besagten Zeitpunkten gar nicht existent  waren. Wo würde da Deine Theorie greifen? 
Ich fahre hin und wieder  auchmal eine Tour mit einem bekannten und wir standen nur zu oft vor  erneut mit Jung- und Altbäumen zugeschmissenen Trails &  Wanderwegen, ohne dass es etwas "wildes" in der weiteren Umgebung gab.

Und ich könnte jetzt genauso oberflächlich argumentieren, dass  Tourenhelme im Gegensatz zu Fullface-Helmen anscheinend proportional die  Menge an Hirnmasse bzw deren Leistung nach aussen abbilden  
Wie oft sehe ich CC'ler, die nicht abbremsen bei Wanderern, geschweige  denn mal ein höfliches Wort rufen. Ob bei Leuten zu Fuß oder bei anderen  Bikern. Bei einem freundlichem "Hallo" wird man sogar gewissenhaft  ignoriert. Und dass in bestimmt 75% aller Fälle. Ganz zu schweigen von  den ganzen PowerBar-Verpackungen die über die Trails flattern... Finde  ich auch ein peinliches Verhalten. Was ich jedoch nicht zum Anlass  nehme, dass auf alle Tourenfahrer zu projezieren! 

Ich werde weiterhin trotzdem fleissig grüßem, auch wenn selten etwas zurückkommt. Dass nur mal so am Rande...

Auf ein freundliches Miteinander! Und auf dass wir hoffentlich eine oder mehrere legale Möglichkeiten bekommen unserem beliebtem Hobby ungestört nachzugehen, und dass, ohne dass sich dabei andere gestört fühlen!

Frieden Mädels, frieden!


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. September 2011)

Teguerite schrieb:


> was ist mit den Full Face Hirnlosen die davon ausgehen allein auf dieser Welt zu sein? Und ja ich spreche nicht von den Behelmten mit Hirn drin.





Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich glaube viele von den hirnlosen Vollvermumten sind Jugendliche.


Mal wieder typisch Mensch...  irgendwas, das einen nicht direkt betrifft und das man u. U. nicht versteht in eine Stereotypen-Schublade schieben und einfach generell Schei$$e finden - willkommen zurück in den 30er Jahren! 
Mir ist schon klar, dass ihr die FF-tragenden Biker, welche anderen mit Respekt begegnen nicht meint - trotzdem finde ich es absolut hirn- und niveaulos, dass ihr *innerhalb* der Gemeinschaft der Biker weiter als eh schon dazu beitragt, die Lager fest und dauerhaft zu spalten. Wir sind ALLE Menschen, die mit dem Fahrrad im Wald Spaß und Erholung suchen, PUNKT! Genau so (als EINE Gruppe) werden wir auch von "außen" gesehen bzw. behandelt und so sollten wir auch versuchen, uns zu verhalten.
Ich selbst bin Ü30 (also kein Jugendlicher) und fahre schon seit zig Jahren auch auf Touren mit FF Helm, weil mir das mein Kiefer und mein Gesicht wert sind. Ich würde mich selbst als überaus rücksichtsvollen und zuvorkommenden Biker bezeichnen, ich zögere nicht, zum Vorbeilassen von anderen - egal ob Biker oder Fußgänger - auch mal anzuhalten, auch wenn ich mit Protektoren auf dem 180mm Bike sitze (also auch kein rücksichtsloser Raser, will ich meinen). Freundlich grüßen ist für mich eh selbstverständlich. Nebenbei habe ich schon mindestens genau so viele asoziale A-Löcher mit CC-Helm, Halbschale oder gar ganz ohne Helm im Wald gesehen, also versucht mir bitte nicht zu erzählen, das habe etwas mit dem Sicherheitsbewusstsein der Leute zu tun - das ist schlichtweg nicht wahr und es einfach nur dumm, andere so zu pauschalisieren. Ihr wollt schließlich auch, dass man euch mit Respekt begegnet, also tut das verdammt nochmal auch anderen gegenüber! Mir gegen diese Idioten auch massiv gegen den Strich, aber ich versuche trotzdem nicht, die zwanghaft in eine an irgendwelchen Äußerlichkeiten identifizierbare Hass-Gruppe einzuordnen 




Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Was etwas bringen könnte, wäre ein Angebot (offiziele DH Strecke) in der Gegend. So können sich die MTBler einfach mal auf einer offizielen Strecke austoben und kommen so keine Wandersleute in die Quere.


Dass das die Situation immens entschärfen und beruhigen würde, ist uns Bikern schon seit Ewigkeiten klar. Das den zuständigen Behörden zu verklickern ist allerdings nicht einfach und sehr langwiehrig. Die DIMB bzw. die Pravity Pilots sind an der Sache allerdings aktiv dran - hoffen wir, dass diese Arbeit auch Früchte trägt...


----------



## Teguerite (14. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mal wieder typisch Mensch...  irgendwas, das einen nicht direkt betrifft und das man u. U. nicht versteht in eine Stereotypen-Schublade schieben und einfach generell Schei$$e finden - willkommen zurück in den 30er Jahren!




Soll das nun ein Nazivergleich werden? Oder was meinst Du damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teguerite (14. September 2011)

.


----------



## Teguerite (14. September 2011)

enter schrieb:


> Sorry teguerite.. was ist los??
> 
> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass der Forst Basteleien die irgendwo  im Wald stattfinden zum Anlass nimmt, Singletrails und Wanderwege in  einer Amoklauf-artigen Art und Weise zu sperren?
> Die Singletrails, die ich auch hin und wieder mal mit Halbschale  (Halbhirn?) herunterfahre, wurden auch schon zugeschmissen ohne dass  bestimmte "hüpferei"-Strecken irgendwie Anlass dazu gegeben haben  könnten, weil diese zu besagten Zeitpunkten gar nicht existent  waren. Wo würde da Deine Theorie greifen?
> ...





Jeder macht eben seine eigenen Erfahrungen. Mir sind bei den FF Fahren  bisher mehr rücksichtslose Biker aufgefallen als bei den übrigen. Ich  habe oben jedoch nicht behauptet dass generell alle so wären. Das deckt  sich mit den Aussagen von Reiterinnen und Wanderern und anderen Bikern  mit denen ich mich bisher unterhalten habe. Mir sind auch einige Biker  bekannt die von hinten angerempelt wurden weil sie den  Abwärtsorientierten zu langsam waren.

Was denkst Du wieso Trails gesperrt werden, wenn es nicht am  rücksichtslosem Verhalten einiger weniger, gegenüber den anderen  Waldnutzern liegt?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. September 2011)

Tja, mit der obigen Diskussion kommen wir ganz sicher nicht weiter.
Einige Äußerungen find ich recht daneben, dass muss unter Sportskameraden nicht sein. 

Als 2. Vors. des Radsportbezirkes Nassau ist es wohl angebracht, wenn ich dazu was sage:

Leute, wir sitzen alle in einem Boot. Wir lieben alle unseren Radsport und den tollen Wald und die Natur, in den man diesen ausübt. Manche nutzen das Rad zur Erholung, andere zum Wettkampftraining, manche fahren lieber hoch, manche runter. Das ist doch letztlich wurstegal, wir sind Mountainbiker. 
Ich bin durch die Legalisierungsaktivität zum Bezirk Nassau gekommen und habe dort die ganze Bandbreite des Radsports kennenlernern dürfen. Alles nette und aufgeschlossene und sehr hilfsbereite Menschen.  

Obwohl ich bzw wir im DH, Enduro, Freeride, dirt und 4X Bereich unterwegs sind, haben sich doch gemeinsame Gedanken und Interessen mit Vereinen aus dem CC und Cross Bereich ergeben. Man zieht an einem Strang, für eine Sache.

So sollte es hier auch sein. Nehmt auf einander Rücksicht und vergesst niemals den RESPEKT vor anderen.

Thema Baumfällungen:

Hier gibt es wohl gravierende Mißverständnisse...
Gewisse trails darf es laut Karte nicht geben, es gibt sie aber doch. 
Diese wurden wohl gezielt angelegt, wogegen der Forst vorgeht. Es sind also nicht irgendwelche "Basteleien" auf dem Trail, die zu den Aktionen führen oder das Fehlverhalten einzelner (egal wie behelmt), sondern der ganze Trail ist illegal!! Das ist der Grund!

Daher ja auch der Antrag einer legalen Strecke, in möglichst naturverträglichem Gebiet. Die Sache ist derzeit bei Politik/Magistrat am laufen.

So, dann gibt es noch gezielte Baumfällungen auf offiziellen trails. Und das ist was ganz anderes. "Erntet" der Forst dort, ist das was ganz natürliches, das gehört im Wald dazu und sollte respektiert werden. Da gehen Leute ihrer Arbeit nach.
Ist es aber augenscheinlich so, dass Bäume gezielt gefällt und auf den Pfaden liegen gelassen und sogar dort hineingezogen werden, sollten wir das hier festhalten. Sowas richtet sich gezielt gegen MTB Sport und ist nach unserer Auffassung nicht rechtens! 
(ab gesehen davon kleinkariert und sinnfrei, da es absolut nichts bewirkt!!! Es kostet nur Steuergelder).

Das ist hier der Sinn des threads!!

Diese Stellen dokumentieren:
1. Fotos
2. Markierung in Karte 1:25000
= hier Posten.

Dann kann die DIMB erst aktiv werden und das Thema bekommt Handvund Fuß.

Noch was: Wir stehen als MTBler in Wiesbaden und Umgebung nicht schlecht dar, im Gegenteil! Die Presse (Kurier, Tagblatt, FR, FAZ, Bild, SAT1, HR) hat zwar sachlich neutral, aber doch wohlwollend über das Thema berichtet! Wir sollten uns daher auch nicht als schlechter machen, als wir sind. schwarze Schafe gibt es überall... Hält sich jeder an die DIMB trailrules ist doch auch alles in Butter.
Sportneulinge oder junge Heißsporne kann man da freundlich drauf aufmerksam machen. In den Vereinen ist das selbstverständlich.

Ich danke Euch.


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. September 2011)

Smubob, ich weiss jetzt nicht was Du bei meiner Aussage für ein Problem hast. Ist halt meine Meinung. Ich finde Fehlverhalten weder bei Fullface, Helmfahrer, Nicht Helmfahrer, Nicht Radfahrer etc... nicht ok.   Evtl. war ich nicht deutlich genug mit meiner Meinung, aber Sepprheingauner hat es auf den Punkt gebracht "Respektvoller Umgang" ist das Stichwort.   Dazu kann jeder Beitragen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. September 2011)

Sepp, so isses und nicht anders. Danke für Deinen klaren und sachlichen Beitrag.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. September 2011)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Soll das nun ein Nazivergleich werden? Oder was meinst Du damit?


Der Vergleich ist bei kleinkarierten Schubladendenkern immer schmerzlich treffend. Vielen gefällt in dem Fall nicht, was sie sehen, wenn man ihnen den Spiegel vorhält, das liegt aber nicht am Spiegel, sondern am verschobenen Weltbild der Leute davor...




Teguerite schrieb:


> Jeder macht eben seine eigenen Erfahrungen. Mir sind bei den FF Fahren  bisher mehr rücksichtslose Biker aufgefallen als bei den übrigen.


meine Erfahrungen waren (in knapp 20 Jahren MTB Sport) exakt umgekehrt, wer hat denn nun Recht? Poste ich deshalb irgendwelche Hass-Parolen a la "rücksichtslose CC-Schwucken" oder "unfähige Touren-Assis"?




Teguerite schrieb:


> Mir sind auch einige Biker  bekannt die von hinten angerempelt wurden weil sie den  Abwärtsorientierten zu langsam waren.


Buhu, böse Schauergeschichten aus dritter Hand. Wegen irgendwelchen Einzelfällen muss man ja auch gleich komplette Menschengruppen pauschalisieren und verteufeln - du hast den Vergleich oben echt nicht kapiert.  Ich könnte dir jetzt mindestens 15-20 Beispiele aufzählen, wo ich höchstpersönlich erlebt habe, wie sich nicht-speziell-bergab-orientierte Biker völlig Hirn- und rücksichtslos gegenüber Fußgängern, anderen Bikern und der Natur verhalten haben. Das interessiert aber, genau wie dein Gebrabbel, keine Sau bei dieser Thematik. Ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen...? Offensichtlich ja, denn das beweist, dass du nicht mal ansatzweise kapiert hast, worum es hier geht:


Teguerite schrieb:


> Was denkst Du wieso Trails gesperrt werden, wenn es nicht am  rücksichtslosem Verhalten einiger weniger, gegenüber den anderen  Waldnutzern liegt?






Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ist halt meine *Meinung*.


Genau das ist das Problem. Eine Meinung kann jeder haben, egal ob er eine Ahnung davon hat oder nicht. Meinung KANN etwas Gutes sein, es kann aber auch völlig realitätsfremder Mist sein (das ist jetzt generell gemeint und nicht auf dich bezogen, denn du hast ja richtig festgestellt, dass JEDER sich falsch verhalten kann). Demnach sollte man sich seine Meinung durch mehr als oberflächliche Eindrücke bilden und die Angelegenheiten ganzheitlich betrachten, bevor sich eine falsche Meinung festigt und man in die Versuchung kommt, öffentlich irgendwelchen Käse von sich zu geben.


Generell: lest euch Sepps Posting mal genau durch und nehmt es euch zu Herzen! Da stecken viele sehr wichtige Punkte drin, die man berücksichtigen sollte, bevor man sich in so ein Thema einmischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (15. September 2011)

Wir sitzen alle in einem Boot! 
Ich glaube das Problem liegt nicht in der Szene... sondern bei Personen die ihren eigenen Willen und ihre Ansichten durchsetzen möchten und Gesetze dies auch noch stützen. Bei Personen die ihre objekivität verloren haben, die in eine Machtposition gebracht wurden, aber nicht damit umgehen können.  Egomanisch und gleichzeitig nicht über den Tellerrand schauen können...  

VG CYBO


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. Eine Meinung kann jeder haben, egal ob er eine Ahnung davon hat oder nicht.



Ich danke Dir für den Beitrag.

Jetzt soll aber auch mal gut sein. Möglicherweise habe ich meine Meinung Missverständlich für Dich formuliert. Eine weitere Diskussion halte ich jedoch für nicht mehr zielführend.


----------



## Teguerite (15. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist bei kleinkarierten Schubladendenkern immer schmerzlich treffend. Vielen gefällt in dem Fall nicht, was sie sehen, wenn man ihnen den Spiegel vorhält, das liegt aber nicht am Spiegel, sondern am verschobenen Weltbild der Leute davor...
> 
> 
> meine Erfahrungen waren (in knapp 20 Jahren MTB Sport) exakt umgekehrt, wer hat denn nun Recht? Poste ich deshalb irgendwelche Hass-Parolen a la "rücksichtslose CC-Schwucken" oder "unfähige Touren-Assis"?
> ...


 


Mit Deinen Nazi Vergleich diqualifizierst Du Dich selbst, merkst du das nicht? Den anderen als Nazi bezeichnen nur weil man nicht die gleiche Meinung hat?

Mit Dir auf einem Trial eine Diskussion, da kann ich mir die Reaktionen anderer gut vorstellen - gute Nacht. Dass man auch mal die Meinungen anderer stehen lassen kann scheint Dir fremd, wir sind doch nicht im Krieg.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. September 2011)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Den anderen als Nazi bezeichnen nur weil man nicht die gleiche Meinung hat?


Damit hast du zum wiederholten Mal bewiesen, dass du nicht mal ansatzweise in der Lage bist, zu verstehen, was die anderen Leute hier schreiben. Tu dir und allen anderen bitte einen Gefallen und halte dich in Zukunft vom Antworten-Button fern.


Und jetzt bitte Schluss mit dem Bildzeitungs-Niveau hier und *back to Topic!!!*


----------



## Teguerite (15. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Damit hast du zum wiederholten Mal bewiesen, dass du nicht mal ansatzweise in der Lage bist, zu verstehen, was die anderen Leute hier schreiben. Tu dir und allen anderen bitte einen Gefallen und halte dich in Zukunft vom Antworten-Button fern.
> 
> 
> Und jetzt bitte Schluss mit dem Bildzeitungs-Niveau hier und *back to Topic!!!*


 

Bist Du hier etwa der Blockwart?

Wenn Du etwas zu sagen hast dann versuch das doch ohne die anderen hinter Dich zu stellen, ich habe Dich angesprochen nicht die anderen, die wissen sich (im Gegensatz zu Dir) auch kultiviert zu artikulieren.


----------



## f.topp (15. September 2011)

Aus der mail weiter oben ist zu entnehmen das das Forstamt behauptet, Zitat:"Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern im Wald ist gesetzlich (Hess. Forstgesetz, § 24) nur auf festen Wegen zulässig. Dies bedeutet, dass das Befahren des Walds außerhalb befestigter Wege verboten ist. Dies ist seit Jahren festgeschriebener Wille des Gesetzgebers (!)" Zitat Ende.
Im Hesischen Forstgesetz §24 ist aber weder von festen Wegen, noch von befestigten Wegen die Rede. Sondern nur von Wegen.Hier wird deutlich das das Forstamt sich die Gesetze zurecht biegt und nur behauptet den Willen des Gesetzgebers zu vertreten, denn MTBs gab es zur Zeit der Entstehung des Gesetzes noch gar nicht.
Diese Restriktive Interpretation des Gesetzes von seiten der Forstbehörde richtet sich gegen MTB im allgemeinen. In diesem Sinne müssen auch die Aktionen des Forstes bewertet werden, der alle MTBler egal welcher Couleur von den Trails haben will.
Die Jägerschaft hat großen Einfluß innerhalb der Forstbehörden und darüber hinaus. Hier liegt der eigentliche Konflikt. Wir Mtbler sind als zusätzliche Nutzergruppe den Jägern u. Förstern mehr als nur ein Dorn im Auge.  Deshalb wird von "illegaler Waldbeanspruchung" geredet und jeder MTBler kriminalisiert der nicht auf der Forstautobahn unterwegs ist. 
Um dagegen anzukommen müssen wir Biker gemeinsam in der Öffentlichkeit für unsere legitimen Rechte eintreten. Die Gravity Pilots und die Dimb tuen dies in Vorbildlicher Art und Weise. Danke dafür.


----------



## Pythonmania (22. September 2011)

Hi,
von dem "blauen Punkt" gibts nix neues... War eben oben, immer noch quergelegte Bäume soweit man schauen kann!
Was gibt es denn noch für schöne Abfahrten von der Hohe Wurzel?
Eine tolle Abfahrt in Aussicht fährt man lieber die Hohe Wurzel hoch, anstatt nach dem Anstieg den Schotterweg mit 70 Sachen runterzublasen...

LG Volker


----------



## X-Präsi (23. September 2011)

f.topp schrieb:


> Aus der mail weiter oben ist zu entnehmen das das Forstamt behauptet, Zitat:"Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern im Wald ist gesetzlich (Hess. Forstgesetz, § 24) nur auf festen Wegen zulässig. Dies bedeutet, dass das Befahren des Walds außerhalb befestigter Wege verboten ist. Dies ist seit Jahren festgeschriebener Wille des Gesetzgebers (!)" Zitat Ende.
> Im Hesischen Forstgesetz §24 ist aber weder von festen Wegen, noch von befestigten Wegen die Rede. Sondern nur von Wegen.Hier wird deutlich das das Forstamt sich die Gesetze zurecht biegt und nur behauptet den Willen des Gesetzgebers zu vertreten, denn MTBs gab es zur Zeit der Entstehung des Gesetzes noch gar nicht.
> Diese Restriktive Interpretation des Gesetzes von seiten der Forstbehörde richtet sich gegen MTB im allgemeinen. In diesem Sinne müssen auch die Aktionen des Forstes bewertet werden, der alle MTBler egal welcher Couleur von den Trails haben will.
> Die Jägerschaft hat großen Einfluß innerhalb der Forstbehörden und darüber hinaus. Hier liegt der eigentliche Konflikt. Wir Mtbler sind als zusätzliche Nutzergruppe den Jägern u. Förstern mehr als nur ein Dorn im Auge.  Deshalb wird von "illegaler Waldbeanspruchung" geredet und jeder MTBler kriminalisiert der nicht auf der Forstautobahn unterwegs ist.
> Um dagegen anzukommen müssen wir Biker gemeinsam in der Öffentlichkeit für unsere legitimen Rechte eintreten. Die Gravity Pilots und die Dimb tuen dies in Vorbildlicher Art und Weise. Danke dafür.



Hi Frank!

Gut gebrüllt, Löwe! 

Kleine minimale Feinkorrektur: die Definition "feste Wege" findest Du in der 2. Durchführungsverordnung zum Hessischen Forstgesetz. Allerdings geht die Interpretation, dass dies ein befestigter Weg sein muss und nicht auch ein naturfester Weg sein kann, deutlich zu weit. Das gibt das Gesetz und auch die Rechtsprechung nicht her. 
Das ist ein hessenweites Problem. Deswegen haben DIMB und Hessischer Radfahrerverband im November gemeinsam einen Termin im Ministerium.


----------



## f.topp (24. September 2011)

Da hast du völlig recht Thomas, aber eine Verordnung ist kein Gesetz, sondern eine Rechtsnorm, die in der Regel durch eine Regierung oder Verwaltungsstelle erlassen wird und nicht durch den Gesetzgeber. Und in der Mail vom Boerdner wird ja das Gesetz bemüht...
In welchem Ministerium is den der Termin?


----------



## X-Präsi (26. September 2011)

f.topp schrieb:


> Da hast du völlig recht Thomas, aber eine Verordnung ist kein Gesetz, sondern eine Rechtsnorm, die in der Regel durch eine Regierung oder Verwaltungsstelle erlassen wird und nicht durch den Gesetzgeber. Und in der Mail vom Boerdner wird ja das Gesetz bemüht...
> In welchem Ministerium is den der Termin?



Ich korrigiere Dich ja sehr ungern, Frank, aber eine solche, mit Ermächtigung eines Gesetzes gegebene, Verordnung zählt zum materiellen Recht und entfaltet eine AUßENWIRKUNG! Genau das unterscheidet Sie von einem sogenannten ministeriellen Erlass, der erst einmal nur Innenwirkung entfaltet und nur die Verwaltung in der Ausführung des Gesetzes bindet. Was aber nicht heißt, dass ein Erlass nicht auch von einem Gericht im Prozessfall zur Einschätzung der Rechtslage einbezogen würde. 
Alles klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (26. September 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Alles klar?


Den Satz musste ich mir viermal durchlesen bis ich ihn begriffen hatte


----------



## X-Präsi (27. September 2011)

Ich auch


----------



## Mikha (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

welche Karten kann ich als Referenz nutzen um festzustellen ob es sich um einen legalen oder illegalen weg handelt?
Am besten online und kosten frei.
Also die definition der Wege ist mir nicht so ganz klar geworden, muß jeder "fester Weg" in einer Karte eigetragen sein um legal zu sein?

War heute nachmittag auf der Wurzel alles was mir bekannt ist, ist jetzt dicht.

Bitte spart euch doch die streiterein das macht es echt anstrengend die informationen aus dem Thread zu filtern. Danke.

Gruß


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Oktober 2011)

Mikha schrieb:


> War heute nachmittag auf der Wurzel alles was mir bekannt ist, ist jetzt dicht.



Wie ist denn dicht gemacht worden ?


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Oktober 2011)

Mikha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Karten kann ich als Referenz nutzen um festzustellen ob es sich um einen legalen oder illegalen weg handelt?
> Am besten online und kosten frei.
> ...



Hallo Mikha,

eine echte Referenzkarte für legale Trails gibts in unserer Region nicht. Denn das müsste dann ja eine Karte sein, in der die zulässigen MTB-Wege dargestellt sind. 
Allerdings wirst Du in Diskussionen über "legale" Trails einen schlechten Stand haben, wenn diese gar nicht in einer offiziellen Topografischen Karte eingezeichnet sind. Deswegen werden (ohne Genehmigung) selbst gebaute Strecken von der Verwaltung von vornherein als illegal eingestuft. 

Geht es aber um die bereits vorhandenen Wege, spielen uns die topografischen Karten, die ja nun mal durch Landesinstitutionen herausgegeben werden, sogar in die Karten. Denn dort steht häufig bei folgend dargestelltem Wegetyp  - - - - - - - - - - -  in der Legende "Fußweg, Radfahrweg". Diese gestrichelten sind unbefestigte Wege wie z.B. Singletrails 
Und ein Bürger sollte sich doch auf die Angaben in einem offiziellen Kartenwerk verlassen können...

Allerdings hat das auch Hessen Forst "schon" bemerkt und drängt wohl auf eine Änderung der Kartenlegenden


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Oktober 2011)

Sehe das auch so 



Präsi schrieb:


> Allerdings hat das auch Hessen Forst "schon" bemerkt und drängt wohl auf eine Änderung der Kartenlegenden



Seid ihr da mit der DIMB aktiv dran? Extrem wichtiger Punkt. Die Karten müssen so bleiben wie sie jahrzehntelang waren.


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Oktober 2011)

Das hat mir ein Vögelchen im Apparat gezwitschert 

Wir können leider kaum bis gar nicht verhindern, dass das Umwelt-/Forstministerium das Verkehrsministerium darüber informiert, dass eine Kartendarstellung aus dortiger Sicht fehlerhaft ist und um Beseitigung des Fehlers bittet. Zumal es für das Ministerium  ein größerer Dorn im Auge sein wird, dass mit der jetzigen Darstellung von Singletrails,  auch "nichtfeste" Wege als Fahrradwege dargestellt werden. 

Ich wüsste nicht, wie wir diese Kommunikation zwischen den Ministerien aufhalten sollten. Denn dazu muss niemand "Externes" wie wir eingebunden werden. Das können die unter sich ausmachen und ändern. Können nur hoffen, dass dieses Thema, wie viele andere in der Vergangenheit, auch wieder in Vergessenheit gerät und auf dem behördlichen Weg "einschläft". Jedes aktive Aufgreifen von unserer Seite würde das Thema eher beschleunigen. 
Sollten wir aber was Konkretes erfahren, sind wir sofort am Ball und werden Stellung beziehen.


----------



## Mikha (10. Oktober 2011)

OK danke für die Info.
Dann werde ich mal recherchieren ob die Wege eingetragen sind.
Gibt es noch einen guten Tip für online Karten?

@Sirrah73: Es liegen Baumstämme quer, über den ganzen Weg verteilt.


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Oktober 2011)

Mikha schrieb:


> Gibt es noch einen guten Tip für online Karten?


Hier helfen Dir nur die offiziellen Topo-Karten weiter. Die gibt es auch für Hessen in digitaler Form. Einfach mal bei google "Topographische Karten Hessen" suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (11. Oktober 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hier helfen Dir nur die offiziellen Topo-Karten weiter. Die gibt es auch für Hessen in digitaler Form. Einfach mal bei google "Topographische Karten Hessen" suchen.


 
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, sind diese Wege auch bei OpenStreetMaps drin, oder? Man muss sehr weit runter zoomen, aber dann sieht man auch die! Ich nennen sie immer Wirtschaftswege...


----------



## Mikha (11. Oktober 2011)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, sind diese Wege auch bei OpenStreetMaps drin, oder? Man muss sehr weit runter zoomen, aber dann sieht man auch die! Ich nennen sie immer Wirtschaftswege...



Also so weit wie ich weiß kann bei OSM jeder wege eintragen.
Das ist keine Referenz oder besser gesagt Rechstgrundlage einen Weg befahren zu dürfen oder eben nicht.


----------



## Matze1983 (12. Oktober 2011)

Mikha schrieb:


> Also so weit wie ich weiß kann bei OSM jeder wege eintragen.
> Das ist keine Referenz oder besser gesagt Rechstgrundlage einen Weg befahren zu dürfen oder eben nicht.


 
Jep, das stimmt natürlich! Sorry für evtl. Missverständnisse! Ich nehme OSM zur Orientierung, ob es da potentielle Trails gibt. Eine Rechtsgrundlage ist das natürlich nicht!


----------



## dib (14. Oktober 2011)

Mikha schrieb:


> War heute nachmittag auf der Wurzel alles was mir bekannt ist, ist jetzt dicht.



Kann ich so bestätigen, dafür können jetzt aber locker 2 40-Tonner nebeneinander die Forststraßen hoch oder runterfahren!
Ich bin die letzten 6 Jahre nicht ein einziges mal auf beschissenen Forstwegen                                                                          abgefahren....bis jetzt!


----------



## Dagolad (20. Oktober 2011)

Die Abfahrt zur Wassertretstelle ist jetzt geiler als je zuvor.


----------



## Pythonmania (20. Oktober 2011)

wo steigst du denn da jetzt ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagolad (21. Oktober 2011)

sorry, aber wenn ich es hier poste, kann ich es gleich dem Förster sagen, ist aber eigentlich nicht schwer zu finden, da ich ja geschrieben habe wo man rauskommt. Da ich nicht oft im Forum unterwegs bin, kenne ich auch wenig Mitglieder real und man weiß ja nie wem man schreibt. Nichts für ungut und rubber side down

Sven


----------



## Dagolad (21. Oktober 2011)

und wers dann fährt, kann es auch pflegen


----------



## dib (21. Oktober 2011)

Dagolad schrieb:


> sorry, aber wenn ich es hier poste, kann ich es gleich dem Förster sagen, ist aber eigentlich nicht schwer zu finden, da ich ja geschrieben habe wo man rauskommt.
> 
> Sven



Wer Gackert sollte auch das Ei legen!


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Oktober 2011)

Bitte keinerlei Ortsangaben hier im Forum. Der "Feind" liest mit.


----------



## dib (24. Oktober 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Bitte keinerlei Ortsangaben hier im Forum. Der "Feind" liest mit.






In der Welt da draussen kennt der Forst das Stückchen Wald um Wiesbaden auch ohne Internet SEHR genau. 

Ich klink mich hier mal aus.


----------



## toslson (24. Oktober 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Bitte keinerlei Ortsangaben hier im Forum. Der "Feind" liest mit.



son quatsch von Selbstzensur


----------



## Micha-L (24. Oktober 2011)

Ei er hat doch recht. So schicken wir den Förster überhaupt erst los auf die Suche...


----------



## Dagolad (25. Oktober 2011)

Leute, eigentlich ist es egal, denn der Förster fährt nicht blind durch seinen Wald.
Wenn ich Bikespuren sehe die den Weg kreuzen, sieht es jeder.
Aber bisschen suchen soll er schon.


----------



## Pythonmania (25. Oktober 2011)

Habs gestern vor lauter Laub kaum gefunden..


----------



## Dagolad (25. Oktober 2011)

noch ne Kleinigkeit, so ein Trailbau kostet Kraft und man muss sich verpflegen. Gestern sind wir eine Strecke hochgeschoben, zum anschauen und haben 3 Plastikflaschen und 2 Powerbarpapiere an den Sprüngen entfernt. Sicher ausversehen liegengeblieben.

rubber side down


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (25. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Ihr hier offen rein schreiben wollt, was Ihr wann und wo baut, vergesst bitte nicht, den Kartenausschnitt direkt dazu zu posten. Dann dauerts nicht 3 Wochen, bis es abgerissen ist, sondern 3 Tage. 

Und dass das den weiteren Verhandlungen wegen legaler Strecken nicht gut tut, weil das Wasser auf die Mühlen vom Forst ist, auch wurscht oder wie?

Denkt doch bitte mal über die Grenzen des Forums hinaus. Da gibt es auch noch das richtige Leben. Und da hat vieles, was hier geschrieben wird, richtig echte Konsequenzen. Aber die müsst Ihr ja dann nicht tragen, sondern die, die sich am Tisch für die Biker ne blutige Nase holen. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## talybont (25. Oktober 2011)

Der Thread war dazu gedacht, Baumfällungen auf legalen Wegen zu dokumentieren, nicht um irgendwelche neuen Spots (besonders die illegalen) zu posten. Wenn das so weitergeht, lasse ich ihn schliessen!

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Dagolad (25. Oktober 2011)

Das ist eine gute Idee, wenn demnächst eine Ortsbeiratssitzung mal nicht so läuft wie man das sich vorstellt, macht man einfach das Licht aus


----------



## Micha-L (25. Oktober 2011)

Nun macht Euch mal alle wieder locker und auf die Suche nach dem geheimnisvollen Trail (der Förster natürlich ausgenommen )


----------



## client (27. Oktober 2011)

...


----------



## Matze1983 (28. Oktober 2011)

Das ist vielleicht etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt, oder? Zum einen hat hier ein Moderator gesprochen, die dürfen durchaus den ein oder anderen Hinweis geben, was in dem Forum geht und was nicht. 
Nach deiner Logik müsste man auch mit Vollgas durch jede Geschwindigkeitskontrolle rauschen, wenn die einem gerade nicht in den Kram passt. Außerdem glaube ich kaum, dass Förster/Pächter oder der gemeine Wanderer beim Anblick von bearbeiteten Trails an die Freiheit der Biker denkt, sondern eher im Inneren kocht, aufgrund der leider verhärteten Fronten. 
Fakt ist: Das Befahren der meisten Trails ist in Hessen nicht gestattet, da diese nicht als Wege gekennzeichnet sind. In einem Forum sollte darüber nicht geschrieben werden. Man stelle sich die Situation der "DIMB am runden Tisch mit Beteiligten" vor: Da druckt die Gegenseite einfach den Thread aus und wirft ihn auf den Tisch, nach dem Motto: "Schaut doch, die Idioten fahren doch eh abseites der Wege und zerstören die Natur. Warum sollen wir überhaupt verhandeln?" Das stärkt nicht gerade die Verhandlungspostion der DIMB (Die EINZIGE Möglichkeit, die wir (bundesweit) Biker haben!) Was aber mindestens genauso wichtig ist: Die DIMB muss früher oder besser noch früher mit Ergebnissen um die Ecke kommen und diese breit kommunizieren. Bisher habe ich bzgl. Wiesbaden und den entsprechenden Artikeln in der Lokalpresse nix gehört. Sonst geht das Spiel unendlich weiter: Trail wird gefunden, Trail wird befahren, Trail wird gesperrt, Artikel in der Lokalpresse, Verhandlungen am runden Tisch (ohne Ergebnis), Thema versandet, neuer Trail wird gefunden, neuer Trail wird befahren usw. usf.


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich spreche doch keinem das Recht ab, was zu schreiben. Ich appelliere bloss an die Vernunft. Und dieses Recht lasse ich mir auch von niemandem absprechen. 

Und - ganz ehrlich - für mich sind legale Trails wie in Stromberg oder Boppard "zielführender" als solche, die ohne Genehmigung in den Wald geschaufelt wurden und dann permanent vom Abriss bedroht sind.

@ matze:
In Wiesbaden sitzt ja nicht nur die DIMB am Tisch, sondern in erster Linie auch die Gravity Pilots. Und Gravity-Cheffe Sepp und ich halten Euch in dem Thread "Downhill Wiesbaden" fortwährend auf dem Laufenden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=470460&highlight=downhill+wiesbaden

Geheim ist da gar nix, würde ich mal sagen. Und es geht ja auch voran. Von mir gibts jetzt auch keine weitere Off-Topic-Äußerung hier mehr.


----------



## felixus79 (29. Oktober 2011)

Was mir bei der Diskussion ein wenig zu kurz kommt, ist die Tatsache, dass ja immer wenn ein Trail "gesperrt" wird mutwillig gesunde Bäume abgesägt werden, dort ein weile liegengelassen werden, so dass sie für die Weiterverarbeitung wenig ertragreich sind (Borkenkäfer, Pilze, ect...)

D.h. die mutwillige Zerströrung der Natur durch wahrloses Bäumefällen und Zerstörung der Bodenflora/fauna durch schweres Gerät muss doch ein schwerwiegendes Argument für die Trailbefürworter sein, da uns (ua in Broschüren des deutschen Alpenvereins) immer vorgeworden wird, wir würden Natur zerstören. Ein augenscheinlicher Widerspruch! Veilleicht sollte man da einfach nochmal einen SChwerpunkt drauf lenken und einfach eine Fotodokumentation des momentanen Wiesbadener Stadtwald anfertigen. Da ist mir gestern ja mal wirklich der Kragen geplatzt, wie hier mit natürlichen Resourcen umgegangen wird!


----------



## Matze1983 (29. Oktober 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> @ matze:
> In Wiesbaden sitzt ja nicht nur die DIMB am Tisch, sondern in erster Linie auch die Gravity Pilots. Und Gravity-Cheffe Sepp und ich halten Euch in dem Thread "Downhill Wiesbaden" fortwährend auf dem Laufenden:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=470460&highlight=downhill+wiesbaden
> 
> Geheim ist da gar nix, würde ich mal sagen. Und es geht ja auch voran. Von mir gibts jetzt auch keine weitere Off-Topic-Äußerung hier mehr.


 
OK, dann sorry für die Unterstellung! Habe bisher davon Nichts mitbekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlpenSuchtii (29. Oktober 2011)

also ich hab mich letztens im stadtwald traumhaft auf die fresse gelegt wegen der ganzen baumfällerei

m.f.g AlpenSuchtii


----------



## slottfreunde (1. November 2011)

Unterhalb des Funkturms an der hohen Wurzel ist heute weiträumig abgesperrt wegen Forstarbeiten.

cu


----------



## talybont (2. November 2011)

Momentan geht es überall im Wald mächtig zu Sache. Auch an der Platte habe ich gestern Traktoren und aufgeschichtete Stämme gefunden. 
Der Radweg von Naurod nach Rambach (war mit dem CX unterwegs) hat nun einen Graben bekommen, musste um die Baumaschinen drunherumzirkeln (waren aber sehr freundlich).
Der Winter ist halt die Hauptarbeitszeit.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## talybont (14. Februar 2012)

Der Rheinhöhenweg ist zwischen Hoher Wurzel und Eiserner Hand z.T. nur kletterweise zu schaffen. Auf ca. 1 km Länge liegen da ein paar Bäume quer über dem Weg - müssten aber bald abtransportiert werden.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## talybont (3. März 2012)

Schwarzer Punkt zwischen Asphaltkehre und Schutzhütte zum Teil durch gefällte Bäume blockiert - Klettern angesagt.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Nduro (5. März 2012)

Achtung rund um den schäfers kopf sind Waldarbeiter am Werken haben zum teil Wege abgesperrt.
Vorsichtig fahren ist angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (13. März 2012)

Wurzel ist wieder zugelegt!!


----------



## Micha-L (17. Mai 2012)

Trail von der Platte runter in Richtung Leichtweißhöhle / Nerotal:

Im letzten Drittel massig gefällte Bäume auf der Strecke. Richtig die ganzen Baumstämme, teilweise mit Krone dran. 

Habe ein kleines Stück freigeräumt, aber alleine und ohne Werzeug hat man hier keine Chance...


----------



## jesterhead7500 (17. Mai 2012)

Des is mir auch schon aufgefallen ;X


----------



## Nduro (16. September 2012)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Trail von der Platte runter in Richtung Leichtweißhöhle / Nerotal:
> 
> Im letzten Drittel massig gefällte Bäume auf der Strecke. Richtig die ganzen Baumstämme, teilweise mit Krone dran.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nduro (19. September 2012)

Der Weg ist komplett frei. Leider auch die natürlichen Hindernisse weg.


----------



## Micha-L (23. September 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Der Weg ist komplett frei. Leider auch die natürlichen Hindernisse weg.



Nun ist er wieder zu.  Die brauchten wohl ihre Rückegasse, da wohl auch einiges gefällt wurde.

Allerdings ist es diesmal bei weitem nicht so schlimm zugelegt wie letztes Mal. Ich habe die ganzen Baumkronen schon vom Weg geräumt. Allerdings gibt es nun noch an 2 Stellen jeweils 2 dicke Baumstämme. Hier müsste mal wieder die Truppe mit der Klappsäge ran 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Matze1983 (27. September 2012)

Klasse Idee! Entspannt die Situation rund um das neue Waldgesetzt und die MTB-Strecke sicher ungemein... (Ironie aus - Kopfschütteln an).


----------



## talybont (28. September 2012)

###
TEXT gelöscht


----------



## Micha-L (28. September 2012)

Gesunde Bäume zu fällen, nur um sie quer über die Wege zu legen entspannt die Situation natürlich ungemein *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Micha-L (29. September 2012)

Ist wieder frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirrsson (1. Oktober 2012)

Danke.. jetzt muss ich nur wieder gesund werden, damit ich es testen kann 

Gesendet von meinem mit Tapatalk 2


----------

